# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Lichte tinteling rechtervoet

## ajoin007

Hallo,

Ik heb ongeveer een jaar of 15 geleden nog atletiek gedaan en reeds dan had ik dit probleempje. Omdat ik mij focuste op sprint ben ik hier nooit verder mee gegaan.

Nu ben ik bezig om mijn conditie wat te verbeteren maar het blijkt dat mijn kuiten nogal vrij snel 'hard' worden en wanneer ik naar +/- 30 minuten lopen ga dan begint mijn rechtervoet te tintelen (slapen). Ik heb het gevoel dat dit door mijn achillespees komt hoewel deze niet pijnlijk aanvoelt.

Iemand enig idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn of hoe dit te verhelpen?
wat ik reeds geprobeerd heb van tips:
- Meer lopen en zien dat ik betere conditie heb. Er was mij verteld vroeger dat dit wel zou wegtrekken maar dit is niet waar.
- Veters zijn niet te strak aangespannen.
- Magnesium tabletten of multivitaminen helpen ook niet.
- Ik heb me ooit eens hielzooltjes aangeschaft maar dit hielp ook niet.
- Ik heb degelijke loopschoenen dus het moet iets fysieks zijn.

----------


## kimmie101996

hii

misschien licht het inderdaad aan die pees, een bezoekje aan de ha kan vast geen kwaad dan kunnen ze uitzoeken en misschien help fysio.

groetjes

----------


## ajoin007

Hmm,

wel ik had gehoopt op reacties van mensen met ervaring over dezelfde kwaal. Dat ik uiteindelijk een sportdokter moet opzoeken weet ik natuurlijk ook wel :-)

----------


## kimmie101996

ik heb het zelf niet maar ik wil gewoon helpen!

----------


## Flogiston

Ik ben bang dat ik niets voor je kan betekenen, behalve een vraag stellen waarvan het antwoord misschien inzicht geeft.



De vraag is: heb je doorbloedingsproblemen in voeten en/of handen?

Een heel eenvoudige test: ga op een stoel zitten en leg een hand plat op je bovenbeen, met de rug van de hand naar boven. Druk met een vinger van de andere hand redelijk hard op de rug van je liggende hand, of op een vingernagel. Houd drie seconden druk.

De plek waar je drukt zal wit worden.

Kijk eens hoe lang het bij jou duurt voordat die witte plek wegtrekt. Vergelijk dat met leeftijdgenoten. Dit geeft een ruwe (!) indicatie van de doorbloeding van je hand.



Een andere test is of je beide benen even lang zijn. Maar dat is erg lastig zelf te zien.

----------


## ajoin007

Hallo Flogiston,

ik heb de vingerdruktest gedaan en op mijn hand is de witte plek verwenen na een seconde of twee. Dus het lijkt me niet zozeer een doorbloedingsprobleem (bij mijn handen). Ik weet nu niet of er een testje bestaat om doorbloeding te testen bij voeten.

mvg,
Kris

----------


## Flogiston

De doorbloeding van je handen lijkt me dan wel in orde.

Bij je voeten zou je ook die druktest kunnen doen.

----------


## christel1

> Hmm,
> 
> wel ik had gehoopt op reacties van mensen met ervaring over dezelfde kwaal. Dat ik uiteindelijk een sportdokter moet opzoeken weet ik natuurlijk ook wel :-)


Ajoin, Kimmie wou alleen maar helpen he en dan blaf je haar zo af ? Sorry hoor een beetje meer respect zou wel op zijn plaats zijn naar andere leden toe. 
Ik kan uit je posting je leeftijd niet achterhalen maar naarmate je ouder wordt beginnen ook je voetbeentjes aan sterkte te verliezen, daardoor kan je ook slapende tenen of een slapende voet krijgen. Dus een bezoek aan de orthopedist lijkt me hier zeker bespreekbaar, eventueel steunzolen aanschaffen want ik heb dit bij mijn beide voeten, na een tijdje gaan mijn tenen slapen en blijkbaar beginnen met voetbeentjes ook aan steun te verliezen en de enige optie zijn steunzolen dragen dus. Ik denk zelfs dat dit niks met je achillespees te maken heeft want dan zou je last hebben boven je voet en niet in je voet en dan zou je zelfs met moeite nog kunnen lopen. 
Mvg 
Christel1 
Moderator

----------


## Suske'52

mijn buiten- tenen slapen altijd na een tijdje stappen ...... niet de voet .....komt door mijn teen/voet problemen ...maaaarrrrr ook de achillespees .... door verkeerd /moeilijk stappen.... die is gekrompen ...daar ik andere spieren meer belast ...vt.stappen .... kiné beveelde aan om veel te fietsen ....ik gebruik de home-trainer ...dit maakt de achillespees soepelder .....en terug langer ....

----------


## christel1

En Suske geen steunzolen, heb ze nu van woensdag en ben gaan wandelen.... geen slapende tenen meer oef... ?????? Heeft me wel al geld gekost ben al 2 paar schoenen mogen gaan kopen waar mijn steunzolen ingaan en waar ik dan liefst ook nog mijn voeten eens inkrijg... :-)

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  nee christel ...in het verleden wel 2 paar laten maken ...tegen de wil van dokter ...hij zei dat het bij mij geen nut had....daar 3 tenen vd. rechtervoet...2 tenen linkervoet.... staan vast door de operatie's ...d'er zitten pinnen /protheses in .....voet rolt niet af bij het stappen.... zoals het normaal moet zijn ....daardoor heeft het geen nut ..... :Confused:  

toch geprobeert ...veel geld gekost ...en ja, hij had gelijk .... :EEK!:  men probeert alles uit... om toch kost wat kost .... gezondheidswinst te hebben ..... voor te stappen .... :Wink: maar ik ben dankbaar dat ik het nog kan ...zonder rolstoel ... .... ik kom van ver hoor ..... :Smile:  :Wink:  alleen stappen is moeilijk lukt ,maar niet te lang ...aan de arm vlot het beter ...maar beperkt .... :Wink:

----------

